# Importer Review - Bonsai Cars



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I joined the GTROC at the start of this year to learn more about the R32 GT-R. In doing so I decided to import one via a company called Bonsai Cars - the following is my experience to date.

Using their website to view the available cars on auction it didn't take long to find the right car. I filled out their online forms and soon the auction sheet was translated and I had a telephone call from the Auction Manager - Christophe Pierre. Christophe turned out be quite a friendly chap and an enthusiast for GT-R's - he informed me that the car was a good buy (grade 4/C) so we went ahead with the bid.

I won the auction on the 9th February and soon the funds were transferred in full to the Auctioneers account in Japan. According to the importing timeline on their website the process should take approximately 3 months from start to finish. One month into the process I contacted them to check the progress only to be informed that they had issues clearing my payment. This was then followed by shipping delays.

Bonsai Car provides the customer with a personal website/portal to view the status of their purchase. It was now mid-April and the website remained unchanged. My concerns grew and I e-mailed Chris - he explained that the vehicle has not left Japan but would be on a specific boat that should arrive early June and the details would be reflected on the website/portal.

The arrival date was nearing so I contacted them to check the status expecting to pay for the Customs and VAT only to be informed yet again that the car has not left Japan despite specific shipping information being given. Frustrated and now 4 months since payment I demanded a refund. I was told by Customer Services (Steve Cox) that only the Auction Manager can sanction refunds. I requested his telephone number and I was told that this information was available and that I should contact him via e-mail.

Christophe replied to my email indicating cancellation fees and offering a £250 discount on the Bonsai Fee and said the car would be on a specific boat that should arrive at the end of August. Cautious, I agreed to continue with the transaction provided that he can produce the Bill of Lading to prove the shipping. And to this date, despite numerous e-mails to Christophe and calls to Customer Services (who insist on withholding the Auction Managers telephone number) I have not had a single response nor the proof.

Soon it will be 6 Month since I made payment and nearing the arrival date as specified in the Managers last email. According to Customer Services however, they have not had the Bill of Lading and have no idea where it is! And now they have my money and only person who can give me a refund (of which I believe I deserve) is simply sending my e-mails to the junk folder.

So, to sum up:


They require full payment of the car up front (and do not highlight transfer fees)
They are disorganised in acknowledging payments and tracking of the car
They will give out false information regarding shipping and will not provide evidence
They will limit authority over the transaction to the Manager who is only obtainable by e-mail and will ignore you

Would I recommend them? Would you?

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Gin, that's not good. I'd be fuming.

What will your next step be? 

It's weird because I was going to PM you and ask how you were getting on with the 32.


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure Jags, I was thinking - Trading Standards, Rouge Traders  (if only to get on TV) but I have a whole bunch of e-mails which may provide a good case if it needs to go Legal.

Overall, it's such a shame and it has taken all the fun out of possible GT-R ownership.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Man that sucks. Dont let if put you off GTR's

Do everything you can to get your money back (and your entitled to a refund as they're just taking the mick) and then look for another one.

Are they the ones down in Salisbury? Perhaps time to pay them a visit and kick up a fuss?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh mate that's awful...

Sorry to hear that..

I'm literally going to know tomorrow if i'm importing an R32 from Japan.. I hope i don't have the same problem... I've been told my car will be in a sealed container within a week...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

First mate:
Bonzai Cars LOL, don`t know the company, but don`t think one second that there is some kind of big 10 floor company building where so called Christopher passes information to another office on the 3rd floor for customer service and the auction manager (lol, lol, lol) , is some kind of authority person sitting in a shiny white office infront of the auction . . . 

These dudes just need one mili-second to pass any requst or email from you to the person in charge, if not anyway (as I think) everyone is in charge there, and basicly they just need to pass the paper over the table, in their small crappy office.

Second:
If no fault from you, right payment, just payment, right timing, ex . . . they are ****ers.
Its not like you need a 100peeps staff to buy a car from the auction and send it somewhere. If they won the car, we hell know they have it . . point!! Any car bought at the auction has to leave the auction building somehow, its not like the auction house offers free parking space for days, weeks or months!

Thrid:
The worst an auction buy can take in terms of work and time:
1) The car gets bought on the the day the auction is held (one day in the week)
2) They have to pick up the car the next day or pay for everyday parking, so it won`t stay there weeks . . .
3) The car is 100% nomore at the auction and is now with that company, garage, yard, ex . . . 
4) Booking a Ship, getting the export papers for the car, is a matter of 1 day or max a week, if the shipping company is busy.
5) Whitin one week you know for sure that the company bought the car, own it, keep it in their yard or else where, should have booked a ship and produced the export papers.

Crash them if you are right with your facts.
Tickets are cheap to head to japan.


Chris


PS: By the way checked their webside, and nowhere is a company adresse or something that indicates a business in japan or eslewhere . . . looks like dudes sitting at home infront of their PC . . .sorry!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its true what GTRLux says above

i think you were after one of our R32s at the time werent you?

the white one? (nismo wheels)?


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

I was Matty and believe me I couldn't be more regretful. Miguel has passed on some valuable advice which I will be following.

International Theft - It's going to be long time before this is all sorted I just hope other buyers can see this and think twice about shopping with Bonsai Cars.

Chris (gtrlux) I agree with what you are saying and that exactly how I envisioned it. It's so frustrating; lucky I held back from buying a whole bunch of parts before it arrived.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

how about a face to face visit for answer's? there about 45mins from me, i'd be more than happy to "tag" along for "support".


----------



## mike101 (Feb 10, 2006)

Ask for a full refund and contact Trading Standards. This is ridiculous. The GTR should have been OTR in the UK by the end of May, even if you gave them a months grace it would have been the end of June.

If they cannot supply you with an BL, then the vehicle most likely hasn't been shipped. At the best it is gross incompetence, at the worst fraud. Just imagine what the GTR could be like if you receive it, if they can't organise a space on a RoRo!

As has been said, it's not your fault just an example of one of the cowboy importers still clinging on in the UK. IMO you can only trust the ones with a decent name on the owners clubs: Newera, JM Imports, DCY, Torque GT.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Clarky, I enquired about a face to face visit but I was told by Customer Services that Christophe was not available. 

I agree with you Mike, it doesn't look good. It seems strange that a company that has been in business for over 9 years turns fraudulent. In any case I say we roll down in a bunch of Skylines and sort them out! :chairshot


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

I've heard numerous bad stories about Bonsai Cars, they sound like an awful company!

Good luck with the refund!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RULE 1)

Never buy a car through a trader, exporter if that said company has no adresse, office in japan. If they have one, check the adresse through google maps and look where their office is . . .if its a 80 floor super office in a most expensive business district of Tokyo , you know its a FAIL.

RULE 2)

If you buy a car through a local importer in your country, then that company has to have an office in your country! Get there even if its 1000km away from you . . . ask your self why you want to purchase a ghost import car through a ghost import company in your own country via phone and email . . . when you wouldn`t dare buy a used car from your hometowns dealer, that you haven`t seen previously.

RULE 3)

This is an advice: If said exporter/tuner has a shiny webpage, but fails to list crucial infos as their adresse, staff and overall function of their business (who , where , how) . . . . then you know its a FAIL once again.


RULE 4)

There are no Import cars for free, and there are no bargains out there, you get what you pay for, . . . so better pay a bit more and be comfortable with it later, or assume the consequences.
No exporter and no importer in any country has a magic formula to source cheaper cars then everyone else, for better quality . . . its a myth and a booby trap.


Chris


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Ginzilla,

Have just got in and seen your thread. Without question this is very bad and I'm gutted for you that you've been put in this position (through no fault of your own)...

To offer some perspective, I imported my 33 through Bonsai over two years ago, and although the boat took a little longer than expected (two and a bit weeks) I got exactly the car I wanted at a pretty decent price. With this in mind I'm not saying I can vouch for Bonsai, but they did fulfil their end of the agreement. 

If it’s any help at all I can delve back through my records and pull out any phone numbers, addresses I have? 

Definitely get yourself over to them though and demand some answers in person. It would certainly be worthy of a day off work and a tank of fuel IMO.

As I said, I really feel for you mate and if there's anything I can do to help give me a shout. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

N1SMO, I have read some threads on other forums where Bonsai Cars have delivered which is why I went with them. Looking at them now I realise these threads are nearly two years old. 

I probably will take a day off to pay them a visit but I fear I'll just get the Customer Services guy with his usual response of "You need to speak to the Manager and he's not available". If you have some contact detail please can you PM them to me?

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...=2NrLlCC0U7cxwjlWClvJGA&cbp=12,148.35,,1,5.38

looks like its run from a tired looking council estate..by a Stephane Perrier 11 Torquay Crescent 

seems a bit suspect to me... where is the office.....in his garage?


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol, according to their website I believe this is the location.

Gin


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tbh, even the website looks shocking


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Bonsaicars.com - Bonsai Cars - Car Importers - Auction Car Specialists


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Is it these chaps on Companies House Gin?

Name & Registered Office:
BONSAICARS VEHICLE IMPORTERS LIMITED
UNIT 3 LANDFORD COMMON FARM NEW ROAD 
LANDFORD 
SALISBURY 
SP5 2AZ 
Company No. 04735407

If so, may be able to help


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

bonsaicars vehicle importers ltd : Bentley Continental GT Mulliner

this add is on their(his) website.

There are mobile and landline numbers on the add that belong to another company.

and according to whois he owns 14 other web domains..lookout pilgrim, think we've found a cowboy


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Andiroo said:


> Is it these chaps on Companies House Gin?
> 
> Name & Registered Office:
> BONSAICARS VEHICLE IMPORTERS LIMITED
> ...


that could link in nice to the bentley..thats in salisbury


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Unit 3/Landford Common Farm/New Rd, Landford, Salisbury, SP5 2AZ - Google Maps

not exactly classy....

careful if you visit, his boys might be there ! a neal & Sons Ltd


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Sames guys Gin?

If so, pm me


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep they have two locations:
1. Salsbury - Collections and Vehicles in Stock
2. Herts - Accounts and Admin

Andiroo, the address you have is for location 1 where I believe Customer Services is too (Steve Cox is the contact).

Cleethorpes, if they can't get my R32 that Bentley will do nicely .


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

keep us informed


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Will do. I'm on holiday tomorrow for a week so I'll update you guys when I get back (if there is any progress).

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

one of Yoshiyuki Fujikawa's mates?


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

My god. I hope you get every penny back from these cowboys and buy from a registered trader on this forum.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

lol,

Honestly that sounds all fishy to me, 

We had one company like that from france (where you can`t legaly register GTRs) , doing imports over a belgium port, selling in to Luxembourg.

So basicly their crappy website, puts adverts of cars in to the luxembourgish car classflieds on the web, then they take an order for x-car they claim, owning , even if these cars are just virtual stocks from the j-net( tradecar view). 
After one of my mates went to them , he quick found out that the french company, was just one dude with a homeoffice, probably without business liscence, and the yard they visited in belgium was realy just a crappy garage from a friend of the french guy.

Some cars they imported had even no japanese xport certificates, which is clearly one step in prison . . . a hand full of lux customers sit now on their un-registrable GTRs . . 

Thats basicly how it works.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting you say accounts and admin in Herts, as I am almost certain I dealt with these guys around the time they became bonsai cars (they used to have a garage in my town), I had an MR2 from them, but haven't again . If you have an address for Herts I'll look it up for you.


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Interesting you say accounts and admin in Herts, as I am almost certain I dealt with these guys around the time they became bonsai cars (they used to have a garage in my town), I had an MR2 from them, but haven't again . If you have an address for Herts I'll look it up for you.


im going to have to be honest, if i were doing a reccy id have to reconsider a yellow gtr as my method of transport. im not sure that will help you blend into the surroundings


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well if it were my only car I'd agree with you.:thumbsup:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Interesting Co data!

WebCHeck - Select and Access Company Information

This entry would bother me: DISS40: Notice of striking-off action discontinued 

Dave.:nervous:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

A v unsavoury business, 

I ve done alittle asset recovery in my downtime in the past, 

Let me know if you d like alittle assistance, 

j.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

They are currently selling this yellow R34 which has been up for sale at various garages for a long time now: bonsaicars vehicle importers ltd : Nissan Skyline R34

Ask if you can go view it and then tear them to shreds..


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

@ Ginzilla, just PM'ed you all the details I had to hand. Also, sent you my mobile number; feel free to give me a bell if you've got any questions mate. Hope that helps...

J


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

*Bonsai problem porsche*

Hello i am writing from SWEDEN,
I payd for my Porsche 8 weeks ago,
and hawe the same problen,
I payed for the car.
but they dont giwe me a shipping dayte,
I am afrayd that they are theews.

May be we can do some thing too gueder.

Thanks Robert:flame:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Porscheglam said:


> Hello i am writing from SWEDEN,
> I payd for my Porsche 8 weeks ago,
> and hawe the same problen,
> I payed for the car.
> ...


do you have a link to the car you bought.. have read that a few people have been surprised by their hidden charges..etc.. not seen of any undelivered cars though..

not sure what that red mark on the company register means...was someone struck off but objected?..


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> do you have a link to the car you bought.. have read that a few people have been surprised by their hidden charges..etc.. not seen of any undelivered cars though..
> 
> not sure what that red mark on the company register means...was someone struck off but objected?..


so you think that i will haw the car from them???


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

s2gtr said:


> Interesting Co data!
> 
> WebCHeck - Select and Access Company Information
> 
> ...


That's quite usual when a Company is very late filing a return, think I've had one myself before

I'll let Gin fill you in on the details, but we should have some movement, good or bad, very soon.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

is it just my computer or is this page a bit strange?

Bonsai Cars


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

someone hacked their site maybe.. or maybe the site owners want to stop access??? who knows... anyone fancy a weekend in Paris??


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I just got back from my holiday today. Thanks for all the comments and investigatory work :thumbsup: 

J (James1), thanks for the offer - Andy (Andiroo) is providing me with assistance in this area.

Robert (Porscheglam), I'm sorry to hear of your situation. I'm unsure if Bonsai Cars are genuinely having shipping issues and are (excessively) holding onto customers money or are blatant theives. Anyhow, according to a recent email from them there may be some light at the end of the tunnel. I will update when this is resolved.

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

*Bonsaicars suks,*

Hello.
I dont belive in them any more,
I think that they are theevs....
shuld we do anything together?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

aren't they selling a yellow R34 GTR via pistonheads at the moment?


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

I think they have run into financial issues and are now ripping off their customers (but this is only my speculation).

JapFreak786, they are currently selling an R34 and it looks to be in the UK, however I wouldn't buy from them after the service I have recieved. :runaway:

Porschglam, Andiroo is currently pushing them for my refund so I'm waiting to see the results of this first before I have to arrange a Japanese atourney to go after AutoSquare (the auction house in Japan). If it comes to this I will let you know and maybe we can combine our efforts.

I can't believe how poorly they treat their customers but it's good to know that this thread is now on the first page of Google if you search for "Bonsai Cars Review".

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

*should I go to the police??? Bonsaikars???*

Hello
I paid for my car on 1 July. it is now almost 3 months ago.
My car has still not left Japan.
I wonder if there is no car.
Or is Bonsai Cars just scam ?????????

Are the thieves who take my money???

Can I go to a lawyer in England?

Or should I go to the police???

Can anyone help me?

I live in Sweden-and do not know how English law.

Thanks


----------



## Layth (Oct 23, 2006)

PM me, I know someone who can help as he knows Bonsai's suppliers.



Porscheglam said:


> Hello
> I paid for my car on 1 July. it is now almost 3 months ago.
> My car has still not left Japan.
> I wonder if there is no car.
> ...


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

*Avoid Bonsaicars - problems - trouble*

Hi guys,

We are in the same boat as the OP. Bought a car using Bonsaicars in January. continual broken promises from Steve Cox, promise of refund, which was broken within 5 days ( this was last month). So we have gone to the County Court.

They did not even acknowledge the claim from the court..

We have a CCJ judgement against them now, and the Bailiffs will be visiting them.

As you have said, they are either scammy crooks, or in dire financial difficulties.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

*left japan?*

Hello. 
Haw your car left Japan???
Do we all haw the same problem that the car dont leew Japan??
Ore is it other problems when the car arives??
Thanks from SWEDEN


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

No, my car never left Japan.

I have a long thread on this over at the BMW Z Roadster forum, but can't post a link because this forum won't allow it.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

*?????*

Why do you think the car didnt left Japan??


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

Porscheglam said:


> Why do you think the car didnt left Japan??


I have no idea.. Bonsaicars say it is because they can't get room on the ship, but they have told me this from January to August, so it's probably not true.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

*bonsaicars*




What are you going too do??

I wonder how many cars they haw fore clients that hawent left Japan?? 
Do you know about anny cars that they haw deliwerd the same time?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

contact their local trading standards office, if enough people report them it could get the ball moving faster, this could either get the cars delivered or the money returned, or worse case speed up the closure of the company with debts outstanding.

I have no knowledge of the company or how reputable they in fact are..so ??


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

Porscheglam said:


> What are you going too do??
> 
> I wonder how many cars they haw fore clients that hawent left Japan??
> Do you know about anny cars that they haw deliwerd the same time?


Why do you think I know anything? They lie and give no useful information!

If you read my post above you will see what I have done already.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

OXO said:


> Why do you think I know anything? They lie and give no useful information!
> 
> If you read my post above you will see what I have done already.


No need to get arsey, Porscheglam has already stated his english is not perfect, he is in the same boat as you having forked out a wedge with nothing in return, perhaps his wording could have been better, but at least he's making the effort.

Hopefully these issues are connected to the economy, possibly the shipping rates are higher than expected and the company might be looking at coming away in a negative position from the sales, this might mean they are hólding off shipment. If this is the case it is still far from good business practice and they are still arses.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> contact their local trading standards office, if enough people report them it could get the ball moving faster, this could either get the cars delivered or the money returned, or worse case speed up the closure of the company with debts outstanding.
> 
> I have no knowledge of the company or how reputable they in fact are..so ??


yes my Englis is not so good.

I ment that wee maybe could get toogether and do some thing.
I wonder how maney meepel are in the same situation as we???


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi OXO, your situation seems identical to mine. I ordered and paid for mine in February and all I got was delays and false promises.

*Update:* Andy has kindly helped to put pressure on Bonsai Cars by issuing a Statutory Demand. Bonsai Cars have responded by promising to refund the transaction by next Monday (4th October). They are no strangers to lying so doubt they will pay but I will keep you all posted.

Thanks, 
Gin


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I can confirm that as of yesterday evening I have recieved the full refund so finally we can draw this saga to an end. :clap:

I never expected so much support from all the members on this forum - it just goes to show what a great community there is here, so thanks.  And I have to make a special mention of Andy (Andiroo) who has been an absolute star in putting pressure on Bonsai Cars for the refund, without him I doubt it would have been possible. Legend.. :bowdown1:

Time to get shopping!

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

Can you help me too?


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

From what I can gather, Bonsai Cars may have run into some financial difficulties which seem to be resolved (OXO was recently told that his car was on a boat after waiting 6 months) so perhaps your problem will be resolved soon?

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

Ginzilla said:


> From what I can gather, Bonsai Cars may have run into some financial difficulties which seem to be resolved (OXO was recently told that his car was on a boat after waiting 6 months) so perhaps your problem will be resolved soon?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gin


That's correct. I have a friend in Japan who spoke to Autosquare for me. They confirmed it was on the boat.

But I won't believe it until I see the Bill of Lading. I'm holding fire until the end of the week. If I don't get it by then, I'm hoping Andiroo will help me too.


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ginzilla said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can confirm that as of yesterday evening I have recieved the full refund so finally we can draw this saga to an end. :clap:
> 
> ...


Really glad you got it sorted and got your money back mate! :clap:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Very pleased you got this sorted out and hope anyone that also has problems will have a swift resolution...

Well done to to those that helped - people like this make the forum great.. Bravo


----------



## R32 midnight (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations and I wait that prompt it has a gtr


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

woohoo, nice one


----------



## fly258 (Feb 28, 2003)

Well chuffed for all who took part in this, I just love a story with a happy ending.

Makes me realise how easy my purchase was.......see ad on ebay, draw out cash, drive to see, examine and test drive, pay and drive it home.

Been in Heaven ever since.


----------



## montebianco (Oct 20, 2010)

Dear all,

I have same kind of problem with Bonsaicars. I won an auction in February 2010. I paid Japan for the car and fees to Bonsaicars.
Regarding the shipping, they first made me wait because of full vessels. In April they told me that my car was in a vessel which arrive in Southampton at the end of June.

When I receive the shipping bill, it was the same car, but I saw this was not the same serial number.

They tried to engage me to buy the other car.
By now, they say that my car is still in Japan, and they try to force me to buy the two cars to "deliver" the one they catch as an "hostage" in Japan.

Does anyone can help me or tell me what can I do ?

Thank's to all.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

doesn't sound good  Have you paid for the car or not? Or just some fees?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As a supplier from Japan regularly shipping cars, I know for a fact there have been absolutely no full vessels departing Japan for over 2 years.

I would imagine they quoted very attractively low (But in hindsight probably unrealistic) prices which duped you and many others into sending money thinking you were buying a bargain.

Sadly you and others have been ripped off by Bonzai cars. I would suggest contacting Ginzilla and asking him to share what exactly he did to get his money refunded and follow the same channels, not giving up till you get a full refund. 

Autosquare is the export company in partnership with Bonzai cars: Japanese Used Car Exporter, Cars, Trucks, Bikes from Japan & USA auctions


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Reading this thread takes me back to the time when I had my AE86 imported by them
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/88098-importing-cars.html


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What Miguel said - but are you a UK resident?


----------



## montebianco (Oct 20, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> doesn't sound good  Have you paid for the car or not? Or just some fees?


Sorry, I paid both the full FOB price for the car using TT to Japan Autosquare and Bonsaicars fees to UK.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes but do you live in the UK - otherwise your legal options might be limited.


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Sorry guys, but unfortunately I cannot extend the same offer afforded to Gin to all you other guys out there with problems. It was meant to be a free leg up to a forum contributor, and if I did help everyone else, it would lose the whole idea of why I did it in the first place - plus it would mean having to charge our normal LLP rates, which you guys do not want 

Apologies for all the pm's sent remaining unanswered, thought it best to have one reply for all....

.....Unless there was ten of you sharing the costs, in which case I reckon it would force Bongeye, sorry Bonsai, into insolvency, which would do none of you any good


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been very fortunate to have had the assistance of Andy in solving this situation. Evidently I am not the only one involved in this ordeal and I wish I discovered a _method_ to get a refund from Bonsai to impart. All I can suggest is for those still trying to get their money back to list their names on this thread and share information so as to club together and sue them.

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Are they a bone-fide company? If so you can find out the owners details and go direct. if it's just an 'armchair importer' then the owner can still be taken to the small claims court.


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> Are they a bone-fide company? If so you can find out the owners details and go direct. if it's just an 'armchair importer' then the owner can still be taken to the small claims court.


Small claims court is pants John Firstly gives them too much time time to fck about, plus is limited to a claim of £5,000.00, so not good for most pepes IMHO.

Go for the throat plain and simple, Stat Demand, give a further 7 days (with no response) then Petition for Winding Up as they are obviously not in a position to pay their debts as they fall due :smokin:


----------



## montebianco (Oct 20, 2010)

I have all the references of the company. How may I find which kind of court and where do I have to make my request ?
Thank's a lot.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

Ginzilla said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I joined the GTROC at the start of this year to learn more about the R32 GT-R. In doing so I decided to import one via a company called Bonsai Cars - the following is my experience to date.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat as you are. I made my transfers back in Mars. And my vehicle is not on a boat.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

Ginzilla said:


> I have been very fortunate to have had the assistance of Andy in solving this situation. Evidently I am not the only one involved in this ordeal and I wish I discovered a _method_ to get a refund from Bonsai to impart. All I can suggest is for those still trying to get their money back to list their names on this thread and share information so as to club together and sue them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gin


Look, I have just spoken on the phone to Porscheglam and we are concerned that Bonsaicars is simply not capable of refunding all their clients they have waiting. They most likely rely on obtaining money from new clients every auction night to be able to try to sort out the situation from previously existing and angry clients. 

What we need to do is find out where our cars are. Then we need to hire a reliable agent who can ship the cars for us. Once we have cut our losses by making sure that the cars are in our possession, we can discuss how we can proceed from there. 

If you have any idea where our cars are, or know someone who can help us ship them from Japan, please let us know,. we are in a desperate situation and in need of help.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You ever thought there aren't any cars?


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> You ever thought there aren't any cars?


The thought has crossed my mind, But I have had reason to think about this a lot and it is most logical for me to work based on the theory that the vehicles exist. Bonsaicars has trouble finding spaces cheap enough to stay within the budget and I also suspect that communication between them and Japan about last minute spaces is not working as they have hoped it would. 

I believe this is the reason why they say that the car will ship on a specific vessel, later bonsaicars is unable to load all the vehicles they had hoped to load as the demand for spaces is greater then expected. On top of this they rely on associates in Japan who might not be capable at all times to do what is necessary at the very last moment. 

This is not something that I am able to confirm, but I believe that reality is similar to what I have described


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

davidot said:


> The thought has crossed my mind, But I have had reason to think about this a lot and it is most logical for me to work based on the theory that the vehicles exist. Bonsaicars has trouble finding spaces cheap enough to stay within the budget and I also suspect that communication between them and Japan about last minute spaces is not working as they have hoped it would.
> 
> I believe this is the reason why they say that the car will ship on a specific vessel, later bonsaicars is unable to load all the vehicles they had hoped to load as the demand for spaces is greater then expected. On top of this they rely on associates in Japan who might not be capable at all times to do what is necessary at the very last moment.
> 
> This is not something that I am able to confirm, but I believe that reality is similar to what I have described


i think your cars exist , ie went through USS, however, 

a) i doubt they ever bought them
b) are going to ever ship them to you

they prob calculated it when the yen rate was alot higher,

shipping prices do not drop for a Roll on shipping type.

ive just shipped mine via container at the cost of several thousand, however that is the best way to ensure it arrives safely.

i dont think that yourl see the car youve "bought"

even if they did "buy it", the storage space in jp woudl be through the roof by now, if youve paid in March.

:nervous:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There's no problem with spaces on the boats atm btw, so it's not like they couldn't just put them on...if indeed they bought them.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

matty32 said:


> i think your cars exist , ie went through USS, however,
> 
> a) i doubt they ever bought them
> b) are going to ever ship them to you
> ...


You make a valid point, however we are just speculating at the moment, 
I am sure that the true state of things will become evident eventually and you may very well be right. I will refrain from speculating more at this point but will be happy to report what happens / doesn't happen further on.


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with Matty - Bonsai Car never supplied me with any solid evidence that the car ever purchased and even when they told me it was on a boat (twice on speperate boats) they never had a bill of lading. Honestly, I think it would be best to assume the car was never purchased.

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

Ginzilla said:


> I agree with Matty - Bonsai Car never supplied me with any solid evidence that the car ever purchased and even when they told me it was on a boat (twice on speperate boats) they never had a bill of lading. Honestly, I think it would be best to assume the car was never purchased.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gin


I know from experience exactly what it is that you describe 

I am working on solving this situation I am in, I will report back once I have had the chance to follow up some leads during next week.

I appreciate everyone here being honest and I am very suspicious towards bonsaicars myself, I am not ready to lay down and die just yet though it is perfectly logical that your assumptions are true.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

davidot said:


> The thought has crossed my mind, But I have had reason to think about this a lot and it is most logical for me to work based on the theory that the vehicles exist. Bonsaicars has trouble finding spaces cheap enough to stay within the budget and I also suspect that communication between them and Japan about last minute spaces is not working as they have hoped it would.
> 
> I believe this is the reason why they say that the car will ship on a specific vessel, later bonsaicars is unable to load all the vehicles they had hoped to load as the demand for spaces is greater then expected. On top of this they rely on associates in Japan who might not be capable at all times to do what is necessary at the very last moment.
> 
> This is not something that I am able to confirm, but I believe that reality is similar to what I have described


dude, seriously, pull your head of the sand. There is no car. Unless they can send you a photo of it, with todays date and your name on it, safely assume, like everyone else on this thread, that you have been conned.

I would start to seek a refund sooner rather than later, based upon this thread

mook


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Ok guys, call me an idiot but...

Seeing as though I'm getting overwhelmed here with a sense of moral duty, 
I need a PM from everyone owed a car from Bonsai, your full home address, how much you paid (in full not just the commission) and when you paid it. 

The pm's I get before 9am Monday morning will be the subject of a 'joint' Stat Demand action on behalf of the forum users against Bonsai 'the Company', and this will be free of charge.

If we are unfortunate and this action causes them to enter insolvency, then there are other routes we can pursue, but it will end up costing around £2k, equally shared between all parties.

It's up to you guys ......


Andy


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

I would like to encourage everyone in the same situation as me to think this through more than just once, 

Myself I would more than anything else like to see the car that I've bought through auto square with bonsai as middle men arriving at last. Even though the delays will have been intolerable this is better than putting bonsaicars at risk of bankruptcy leaving others who might not be as fortunate as we are who have the help of kind Andiroo to lose track of both their money and their cars. 

I would like to encourage everyone in the same situation as I am to involve in discussions with me about this before we proceed, so that we to an as great extent as is possible can act together for the benefit of everyone. I think that it is a good idea to at least allow bonsai to fully understand what we are about to do if they are unable to get their act together and find solutions for their problems. This could do more use collectively than putting demands on them that we do not know if they can cope with thus putting us in an even more complicated situation which will require a lot of time, money and efforts in more ways. 

I am ever so grateful towards Andiroo for offering his help, I have been discussing our options with him. I have asked him to hold of the stat demand just a little while so that we make sure that everyone has a chance of stating their opinions and thoughts on this and so that everyone fully understands what may be required to get to the very bottom of this if the stat demand does not have the effect that we would hope for. 

Sorry for writing so much  please PM me or reply in this thread but be aware of that its content is open to everyone including our counterparts.

EDIT:

//David
Sweden


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I think it is very likely that the cars in question will never apear at their destination, and as others have stated, believe there is a good chance they were never purchased at the auctions.

I think you need to act and act now as I'm sure there will be people on many other forums arranging legal action.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dont take this the wrong way

but you really are grasping at straws that your car will ever be with you.

i dont know what they could have done more to still think that your car will arrive.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

matty32 said:


> dont take this the wrong way
> 
> but you really are grasping at straws that your car will ever be with you.
> 
> i dont know what they could have done more to still think that your car will arrive.


I perfectly understand your remark and I am not offended at all, I appreciate your honesty. 

Bonsaicars has delivered cars before I have even myself spoken on the phone to a previous client of theirs. I am speaking to staff at bonsaicars pretty much everyday during office hours and though something obviously (understatement) has gone wrong (even greater understatement) and they are withholding vital information it still isn't crystal clear at least too me that I have been ripped off entierly, it does not seem like a rational thing for them to do after having delivered before and up until now been building a reputation. I may be wrong of course, we will know for sure eventually. 

I myself have received an email notifying me for the first time that my car has been loaded on to a vessel. I have been promised a bill of lading within days, I have checked the shipping schedule with the shipper and vessel name, voyage number and dates match up. I am still suspicious after having been mislead before but naturally I would rather see bonsaicars delivering on these most recent promises rather than demanding a refund they may be incapable of paying. 

Others mentioned before that the situation is starting to clear up and this is also indicating that this might be the case. 

We'll see eventually if I am an naive sucker.

EDIT: please note that I am in no way defending bonsaicars way of acting towards their clients and it is my opinion that they are incompetent at best, meaning if they can manage to pull thorough this mess.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> I think it is very likely that the cars in question will never apear at their destination, and as others have stated, believe there is a good chance they were never purchased at the auctions.
> 
> I think you need to act and act now as I'm sure there will be people on many other forums arranging legal action.


Thank you for this remark. I would again like to take the opportunity to encourage everyone who has entered an agreement with bonsaicars and has not received the services paid for to contact me and others in the same situation. The more people we are, the easier and more cost efficient things will work out for us.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There is of course a very slim chance of you getting your car

however, the yen rate has moved so much since march that they are not going to be doing this for free. or more importantly at a loss

Getting an email doesnt mean its actually loaded on to the ship. Maybe this gives them some breathing space.

There are NO issues with space on ships or container ships out of japan.

have you actually seen a picture of the car post auction?


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

matty32 said:


> There is of course a very slim chance of you getting your car
> 
> however, the yen rate has moved so much since march that they are not going to be doing this for free. or more importantly at a loss
> 
> ...


Yes I have several photos of the car that as far as I can tell are taken post auction at what I am assume is auto squares location, the photos have been taken by staff at auto square who then supplied bonsaicars with them. Bonsaicars uploaded these photos to a personal tracker page of mine. I am sure others can confirm they have also experienced this. After this something went horribly wrong and I would very much like to know who bonsaicars rely on to load their clients vehicles and supply them with information on shipping status. 

I cant figure out why bonsaicars would want to put them selves in this situation by trying to ripp us off. And if they intended fraud they should have asked us to pay for shipping long ago and split to Brasilia or something. It does not make sense too me.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

I would like to ask everyone who have trouble with bonsaicars, or knows someone who is in trouble with bonsaicars to contact me.

At the moment I have spoken to Andiroo on my own and Porcheglams behalf. Please join forces with us, and/or help us find others who would benefit from acting as a group. Both I and Porscheglam would be very grateful for any help we can get in finding others who need to sort out their situation with bonsaicars. 

Thank you all so much for your help,


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

OXO said:


> That's correct. I have a friend in Japan who spoke to Autosquare for me. They confirmed it was on the boat.
> 
> But I won't believe it until I see the Bill of Lading. I'm holding fire until the end of the week. If I don't get it by then, I'm hoping Andiroo will help me too.


OXO how did it go? Is your situation resolved or do you wish to join our group?


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I just wondered if there is any sense in going back to AutoSquare in Japan directly?

It could go some way to see if any cars were purchased (and if so where they are) and what has happened to them... surely you guys that have purchased cars, have at least got chassis numbers to go on?


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

My situation is that I have received a scanned copy of the BL. So, it seems that my car will be here mid november. 

This confirms what my friend in japan found out when he called autosquare for me. They confirmed it was on the boat about 4 weeks ago.

As my goal is to get the car, I will be holding fire until the boat arrives.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

OXO said:


> My situation is that I have received a scanned copy of the BL. So, it seems that my car will be here mid november.
> 
> This confirms what my friend in japan found out when he called autosquare for me. They confirmed it was on the boat about 4 weeks ago.
> 
> As my goal is to get the car, I will be holding fire until the boat arrives.


Thank you for sharing this,


----------



## Andyman (Oct 15, 2010)

I have been hiding in the back ground but I also have a car outstanding since March from Bonsai.

But the slightly more positive news is that I have had an email from the shipping agent in Southampton who advice me that they have had some cars arrive for Bonsai and also have another load arriving mid November and December.

As these shipping agents are nothing to do with Bonsai or Auto Square this goes some way to slight reassure me I will get my car as long as Bonsai are not forced into bankruptcy in the mean time.

I am not defending Bonsai in any way, but I would just like my car and they are fully aware what will happen if my car is not delivered


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

N15M0 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I just wondered if there is any sense in going back to AutoSquare in Japan directly?
> 
> It could go some way to see if any cars were purchased (and if so where they are) and what has happened to them... surely you guys that have purchased cars, have at least got chassis numbers to go on?


Apparently OXO has a legal document stating that his car is on a vessel on its way to Southampton. We all have VIN numbers for our cars, I am quite sure that OXOs bill of lading contains information about the car including serial number/ VIN number. 
In the interest of fairness it would be great if OXO could tell us something about this,


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

Andyman said:


> I have been hiding in the back ground but I also have a car outstanding since March from Bonsai.
> 
> But the slightly more positive news is that I have had an email from the shipping agent in Southampton who advice me that they have had some cars arrive for Bonsai and also have another load arriving mid November and December.
> 
> ...


This is my point exactly, I would like to encourage everyone who is in this situation to be cautious and think about the possible consequences of forcing bonsaicars into bankruptcy, we depend on eachother here regardless of what we feel is best to do and what ever we do it will work better if we do it as a group, so we should discuss our options before acting. Me and Porscheglam is with Andyman on this one.

Some of us have bought expensive vehicles and even though we are frustrated we really can not put the cars at risk of being possessed as we also risk to not see our money again. 

I have just spoken to staff at bonsaicars on the phone and needless to say their highest priority is obtaining the lading bills for the vessel that departured from Japan yesterday. At least a few of us should be able to confirm whether the cars are on their way as in the case with OXO or if we still will be left with no other choice but to take legal action, 

Bonsaicars has delivered cars before, it does not make any sense that they would somehow benefit from trying to maintain this unsustainable situation they are in.


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

It's supposed to have arrived friday.. heard nothing yet.

I have emailed bonsai this evening to ask what's happening..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

OXO said:


> It's supposed to have arrived friday.. heard nothing yet.
> 
> I have emailed bonsai this evening to ask what's happening..


update?


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

Just had this from them:-



> dear Mr *******,
> Thanks for your email,
> I can confirm that your car is now in the UK,
> you should expect to receive the customs bill in the coming 24hrs,
> ...


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

OXO said:


> Just had this from them:-


thank you for posting
Please keep us posted on your progress as it is of great interest to us. 

I can say for the record that I unfortunately am in the same situation as always regarding my business with bonsai


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

I got the VAt , duty and freight invoice today, so I guess the car really is here and I will be having it soon.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Who do you pay that bill to then?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

OXO said:


> I got the VAt , duty and freight invoice today, so I guess the car really is here and I will be having it soon.



sorry why are they asking you for the VAT, duties, Freight?

its an all in once service surely?

whats to say, you pay them and you dont get the car?


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

Mook said:


> Who do you pay that bill to then?


JC Shipping services Ltd.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I would want to see the car. Seriously man, don't hand over any more money without proof FFS!!


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

OXO said:


> I got the VAt , duty and freight invoice today, so I guess the car really is here and I will be having it soon.


Congratulations OXO 

Will bonsaicars be taking care of the MOT, registering etc or are you picking it up yourself at once?


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

Mook said:


> I would want to see the car. Seriously man, don't hand over any more money without proof FFS!!


I have the bill of Lading. That's enough.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

handing over more £ when youve never seen the car and their customer service is as shocking as whats been put on this thread.

whos name is on the import document?

id not hand over £3000 or whatever your paying duty wise without seeing the car, on a "promise" that its here.

the whole point of an importer, is that they do the hard work for you & pay all the costs up front & you collect 

sounds like they have serious cash flow issues if they cant stump up the import duties


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Matty.

I'm out of here now that I'm being called an idiot.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

what we are saying is that youve been messed about something rotten with the import of this car. little or poor communication. its on the boat, no its not, no space etc 

and now they want YOU to pay the import duties, vat etc?

it doesnt really add up tbh

but your prepared to shell out another couple of grand on a car youve never seen, when the importers should be doing this themselves, on your behalf


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

OXO said:


> Thanks Matty.
> 
> I'm out of here now that I'm being called an idiot.


Please don't let that ruin the thread, you receiving this bill is the most interesting thing that has happened for quite a while, I would love to hear more on your progress, so please stay


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

According to thier website all vat etc is paid when you bid

Matty calls you an idiot out of concern, not malice.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

Mook said:


> According to thier website all vat etc is paid when you bid
> 
> Matty calls you an idiot out of concern, not malice.


VAT etc are part of the total budget, it is not paid when you bid, it is to be paid when the car arrives, this is the agreement. And so it is also in OXOs case and everyone else who previously imported through bonsaicars

EDIT: the shipping agency / toll will not release the vehicle until the bills are paid. But OXO is right when he says that the bill of lading is enough, it is a legal document declaring the goods and it was made in Japan by Japanese toll (correct me if I am wrong) when the car was shipped


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

If I remember when I imported AGES ago via them, everything was separate.

You give them a bid, win the auction, pay the auction price to Auto square.
Pay shipping charge to the shipping company.
Then pay the Duty, VAT, and their "Package Price" for their service (MOT, etc) again separately.

They don't really sell you a car, they are just an agent doing all the work on your behalf for an auction that you won in Japan.
I would say my deal didn't go as smoothly as one would expect either, but it was okay in the end.
However, that was back in 2004 or around that time... so ages ago and would not have any representation of what the current company is like.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

If he pays that money over he can only be called one thing.


----------



## mike101 (Feb 10, 2006)

The reason it is billed seperately to the individual rather than to Bonsai is so they are seperate from the VAT transaction for the car. You'll find most car import companies that bring stuff to order for people do it this way to save paying full VAT on the sale price of the car, which they would have to do if they paid the input VAT and reclaimed it. I guess as Newera isn't based in the UK, this is different for them as they may not be VAT registered in the UK.

If you have the OBL in your name and are paying a seperate company to Bonsai the fee's to clear customs, then you should be fine.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

When my car was imported I paid the VAT and Duty costs 'separately'. In fact all the costs were openly declared so I could see what they were.

I think importers fall into two categories:

The 'dealer' type who charge £x for the car. The buyer pays them this amount end of story.

The 'agent' type who 'show their workings'. They usually add a flat profit margin etc. The price you pay is cost of car + shipping + duty + profit + .......

Some people prefer one method, some the other.

As long as the situation is where you expect it to be then it wouldn't worry me. The company going belly up might but that's a different question.

Good luck I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Frankyfun (Jan 20, 2011)

Hy All,

I am Frank from germany. I also have problems with Bonsaicars. I buyed a Mercedes SL in Mai last year and what do you think? I dont get it. I only get 2 shippingdates but my car dont had been on the Vessel. At the last 2 weeks I dont get any answers of my mails or I cant reach anybody on there phone.

Did anybody have some news about your cars?

Sorry about my bad english!!!

With greatings from germany
Franky


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

Frankyfun said:


> Hy All,
> 
> I am Frank from germany. I also have problems with Bonsaicars. I buyed a Mercedes SL in Mai last year and what do you think? I dont get it. I only get 2 shippingdates but my car dont had been on the Vessel. At the last 2 weeks I dont get any answers of my mails or I cant reach anybody on there phone.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank, I feel bad for your situation, I also purchased a Mercedes SL. No one can expect any response from bonsaicars at all at this point.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

frankyfun, now thats a proper 80's dj name.. well done !


----------



## Frankyfun (Jan 20, 2011)

I am a child of the 80´s! 

I also dont get any informations from Auto Square. I dont know whats going on at Bonsaicars. I find these company in my old english maxxpower magazins (at this point i drived a 4 weel ford cosworth). These company is so old and than this. I will clear it with my incurense so I give it to a loyer.


----------



## Frankyfun (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

did anyone got some news about bonsaicars? Or is there somebody how got his car now? Or had a contact the last weeks?

With greatings
Frank


----------



## porscheholland (Sep 30, 2010)

*Bonsai Cars*

Hi Frank, I have the same problem (I think many people in Europe).
I pay for a porsche 911 march 2010, the first vesselnumber in August, the car didn't arrive ! Every week I had contact with Bonsai Cars (Steve Cox) and he told me the same story the optionmanager has no bill of lading and there are problems? The last contact with Bonsai Cars December 16 2010.
Yesterday I make a phone call to mr Honda the optionmanager from Auto Square (Osaka) He don't give me information about the car(s) I'm not a customer of them bla bla. He will send a massage to Bonsai Cars whats going on there! Maybe we can take together one laywer.

Greets, Carlo


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

OXO said:


> Thanks Matty.
> 
> I'm out of here now that I'm being called an idiot.


would be nice, after all the effort we've gone to, if you could let us know what happened.

mook


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Any new on whether or not he is in possesion of the car? He has been on today around 2:30pm


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> would be nice, after all the effort we've gone to, if you could let us know what happened.
> 
> mook


Actually I'm not really inclined to due to unmoderated abuse by your members.

I get my car next week. It's all under control. Just went through the IVA today, separately to Bonsai cars.

The news I just heard is that Bonsaicars are in liquidation.

I would imagine anyone holding a bill of lading will be ok. If your car is still in Japan, then I expect you may be f***ed.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Andiroo said:


> Ok guys, call me an idiot but...


Seems you're not the only one :chuckle:

I understand you're angry at all this as would I be but we don't moderate posts just for the sake of it so allowing "unmoderated discussion" is better than becoming some stifling thought police. As a result you get both sides. Like Mook I agree it wasn't said in malice more as a "woah hold up a minute buddy" Ho hum


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

OXO said:


> Actually I'm not really inclined to due to unmoderated abuse by your members.
> 
> I get my car next week. It's all under control. Just went through the IVA today, separately to Bonsai cars.
> 
> ...


Your attitude stinks mate.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I guess that counts as a moderated response? Or did you use a ghost-writer?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

OXO said:


> Actually I'm not really inclined to due to unmoderated abuse by your members.
> 
> I get my car next week. It's all under control. Just went through the IVA today, separately to Bonsai cars.
> 
> ...


I like your attitiude... you are in the poo, so you come here seeking help from others in the same boat... then your problem gets sorted...then it's ' I'm alright Jack ' to the rest. What a prize c.........


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> I like your attitiude... you are in the poo, so you come here seeking help from others in the same boat... then your problem gets sorted...then it's ' I'm alright Jack ' to the rest. What a prize c.........


You are the perfect example of what this forum is like. Read the thread. You will see I haven't asked (or had) any assistance here. All I have done is provide info to your members.

So that's it. No point getting involved with all you tossers.

Mod or admin, please delete my account here.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

In that case may I take this opportunity to say a big farewell from myself and the gtr owners club community, with a big portion of go shaft yourself and we hope the car turns out to be a pile of cack.

Big kisses, from those who have no interest in you.....


----------



## Frankyfun (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all,

did someone can get any concret informations if Bonsaicars is in liquidation?
So i think we get to loose a lot of many. Or did someone news if we can get the papers of our cars and we can check if there is someone in japan who can help us to bring our cars on a Vessel?

With gratings
Frank


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

OXO said:


> You are the perfect example of what this forum is like. Read the thread. You will see I haven't asked (or had) any assistance here. All I have done is provide info to your members.
> 
> So that's it. No point getting involved with all you tossers.
> 
> Mod or admin, please delete my account here.


Hope it doesn't turn up now

request rejected

mook


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

good job mook.. why exactly did the arse come here then? He doesn't have a gtr, or any skyline model come to mention it..and is not buying one. He clearly came here to assist others...how silly of me.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

What a bender, some people have no manors!!!


----------



## Frankyfun (Jan 20, 2011)

Hy all, 

there are a lot of people without a gtr.. But we are al in the same situation, we buyed cars by bonsaicars and we dont get is. And in germany you dont get an gtr, with left hand drive. Its an absolutly fantastic car, and i think a lot of the gtr drivers had bevor the same car like me. A ford sierra cosworth 4x4, or I am to old?

With greatings 
Frank


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Dj Franky,

I wasn't having a go at anyone other than the friendless OXO. If you are in difficulties and need assistance obviously thats fine. But if you ask for help then point blank refuse to offer anything in return then thats not really ok.

OXO has clearly shown he is a selfish falice.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

If he didnt come on here (oxo) asking for help and just giving his view on bonsai cars. What was his point anyways??  He was helped, via advice and then just threw out everyones advice who were bothered to give there opinion on the matter. I know in some threads that are posted on here their are x,xx,xxx views but some people never get a response.....And then he`s like oh im ok like mentioned so stuff you. Well for his attitude to the kind fellows and ladies on here....i hope his car spins a bearing.... he ill want advice then the ungrateful child.

:wavey:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Or catches fire, goes sideways into a tree etc


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

mifn21 said:


> Or catches fire, goes sideways into a tree etc


   as long as he is unhurt.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I think if he were unhurt that could be an injustice, you did mean financially didn't you?


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

cleethorpes said:


> I think if he were unhurt that could be an injustice, you did mean financially didn't you?


Yes financially, im not a fan of saying i wish someone physical harm....:wavey:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Where did he get called an idiot, has it been edited? OXO seems to have had a bit of a sense of humour failure with what I'd call banter, not abuse.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

Frankyfun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> did someone can get any concret informations if Bonsaicars is in liquidation?
> So i think we get to loose a lot of many. Or did someone news if we can get the papers of our cars and we can check if there is someone in japan who can help us to bring our cars on a Vessel?
> ...


To clarify this matter. Bonsai is currently not in liquidation,. The rumour is a result of them not speaking to anyone . It is true that if bonsai is dissolved, no purchased cars will arrive from Japan, Currently bonsai has claimed they are making efforts to remedy the situation. 

There is always a risk that someone forces bonsai into liquidation, I think it would be unwise to do so at the moment, 

first: there are cars on their way, perhaps the situation can get better, we will have indications when the next vessel arrives in February. 

second: If bonsai is dissolved, the cars will be resold in Japan at the auctions.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

also keep in mind, OXO got his car finally.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

This thread has not been edited...at all. But some of you guys are a bit tough, if you had thousands of quid you think you might of lost I'm sure you'd have a SOH failure too (I know I would!). Not getting at anyone in particular, just expressing sympathy.


----------



## OXO (Sep 22, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Where did he get called an idiot, has it been edited? OXO seems to have had a bit of a sense of humour failure with what I'd call banter, not abuse.


In post #156. *It was edited* by the poster.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

OXO said:


> In post #156. *It was edited* by the poster.


i tell you what matty said

" You are an idiot to trust them" or "you are an idiot if you hand over any more money"

or something similar.

If you cannot see how that statement is a statement of concern rather than an insult, then you ARE an idiot

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

davidot said:


> also keep in mind, OXO got his car finally.


did he?


----------



## Frankyfun (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I had contact with Auto Square and the are also told me that Bonsaicars is not in liquidation. Bonsaicars is in clearing to bing our cars on a Vessel. I hope its real. I am not interrestit to bring Bonsaicars in liquidation, but I hade given it to my lowyer. I think Bonsaicars should give us any informations whats really going on! Its seems to his buisinesspartners.

With greating from cold germany
Frank


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

Frankyfun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had contact with Auto Square and the are also told me that Bonsaicars is not in liquidation. Bonsaicars is in clearing to bing our cars on a Vessel. I hope its real. I am not interrestit to bring Bonsaicars in liquidation, but I hade given it to my lowyer. I think Bonsaicars should give us any informations whats really going on! Its seems to his buisinesspartners.
> 
> ...


By now it seems that pretty much everybody has been talking to auto square. 

I have been told that if bonsai is put in liquidation, the cars will be resold in Japan ,, But there are indications that efforts are being made to help the situation,


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Due to the shitty attitude of OXO, I hope his car turns out to be an ultra high mileage rusty old shitter that spins a bearing the first time he drives it. :chairshot: :lamer:


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

I kinda skimmed through a few posts.. but their service is shit. It took me a couple months of looking and bidding on gtrs in japan, many were full of rust, crashed, or just plain crap. it took them 2 weeks to load it on a boat, and under a month to arrive (New Zealand). Now im going through the legal crap.


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

Glen said:


> I kinda skimmed through a few posts.. but their service is shit. It took me a couple months of looking and bidding on gtrs in japan, many were full of rust, crashed, or just plain crap. it took them 2 weeks to load it on a boat, and under a month to arrive (New Zealand). Now im going through the legal crap.


You hired bonsaicars to bring you a GTR to New Zealand?


----------



## Frankyfun (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

and anybody have some news?

With greatings
Frank


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm going to miss this thread when finally it ends :chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I miss OXO, what a great guy !


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't read thru the whole thread so apologies if this has been posted before. I was at the docks today collecting my own vehicles when I just asked about a couple of interesting looking cars sat around. Turns out that these were brought in by bonsai and as he cannot pay the shipping company, they are going to auction them off to recoup their money. I therefore wouldn't hold out any hope for vehicles arriving in February


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

what cars were they?


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

Jag xjs LHD, Renault Clio sport, BMW e46 3 series, mini cooper and a couple of others


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

FCUH said:


> I haven't read thru the whole thread so apologies if this has been posted before. I was at the docks today collecting my own vehicles when I just asked about a couple of interesting looking cars sat around. Turns out that these were brought in by bonsai and as he cannot pay the shipping company, they are going to auction them off to recoup their money. I therefore wouldn't hold out any hope for vehicles arriving in February


Thank you for posting this. 

Clients pay the shipping company directly, vehicles are shipped in the clients name. If no one comes to collect the car for whatever reason, the cars will eventually be sold as you describe. The cars can not be collected if the shipment has not been paid and/or if there is no bill of lading. We know bonsai are in trouble financially. If these cars were cars purchased by clients of bonsai I suspect we would have heard of them already, From what you describe it seems they are cars that bonsai bought themselves, presumably with the intention to sell for a profit. It would however be great if we could know more about this.

We know that at least one car imported through bonsai made it to their client fairly recently, that car was OXOs BMW. 

There are approximately 10 days until the next vessel is due to arrive, when it does we will know if bonsai has managed to arrange for the cars on that vessel to be released to their owners. 

At the moment bonsai is apparently selling cars that were never paid for or that they bought themselves trough the auction in Japan to raise money in order to have more cars cleared for shipping. There should have been some noticeable progress on this sometime during next week.


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

The general impression I got from the shipping company was that they seem to think bonsai have gone under. I don't know what that means for people waiting on cars but I can't see how a shipping company could accept payment for one set of cars when the previous lot haven't been paid for?


----------



## davidot (Feb 24, 2010)

FCUH said:


> The general impression I got from the shipping company was that they seem to think bonsai have gone under. I don't know what that means for people waiting on cars but I can't see how a shipping company could accept payment for one set of cars when the previous lot haven't been paid for?


This is a very good and valid question. I believe that since most cars are shipped in the individual clients names, the shipping company can't really tell if a car is brought over by bonsai or not, 

The shipping is not ordered by bonsai either, it is the supplier in Japan who initiates the shipping. I believe they are asked to pay as well but they won't for obvious reasons. 

The current official status of bonsaicars is that it is an active company. The supplier in Japan confirms they are working with bonsai to resolve the worst problems overseas in order to allow more vehicles to ship out. 

My intention here is not to paint a pretty picture, of course there are numerous things that should make anyone waiting for a car worried. I am trying to point out what we have to hope for. Everyone already knows what to worry about 

So even though things look bad, it is not over yet. 

The most important thing right now in my opinion is that bonsai is allowed to sell their unsold stock in Japan, this would be most beneficial to the unfortunate persons as myself who got caught up in this,


----------



## Frankyfun (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

did anyone tryed to phone bonsaicars? what is the right phonenumber of bonsaicars at these moment?

Thanks for any answer

With gratings from germany
Frank


----------



## Frankyfun (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I found this in the Lexusforum, I hope its not true!

Posted 10 February 2011 - 03:43 AM 

Hi, I,m the proud owner of two 1996 GS300's both under 40K miles, and a 1994 LS400 with 60K, I,m unsure as to if I should have ever driven my friends LS about four years ago as as we all know, once driven, nothing else will do.
Anyway back to the reason for my post. My brother is a big Japanese sports car fan. Four years ago he purchased a ZX300 and a GTO from Bonsai, within two months the cars arrived in Southampton and all was well. About four months ago he paid for two more cars to add to his collection. It,s now been months since Bonsai return any emails, answer their phones, or respond in any way to their customers, he has managed to contact their Japan guy whose website they piggybank off, and to keep this as brief as possible the last shipment of cars which was made on their behalf is about to arrive in Southampton with no shipping documents as the documents are being held in Japan pending payment of monies owed. Storage for cars over there goes to 500 yen / day after 41 days, this and whatever else (despite Bonsai having no outlay whatsoever in their dealings) they,re history and have not the decency to let anyone know. So just a heads up guys. I wish you more luck than my Brothers had, he wanted the cars for his collection, not to make money, and lost many thousands of pounds. Bonsai cars are bankrupt !! 

With Greatings
Frank


----------



## Frankyfun (Jan 20, 2011)

Did anybody knows who had the papers of our cars? i think some one in japan had our papers, I dont think that Bonsaicars hold these papers. If we know who had the papers we can contact him. We also had to pay the cost of the standingtime in the Harbor in japan. So we can look for a shippingcompanie which will transport our cars to europe.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

*Autosquare + Bonsaicars = THIVES*

Now I will tell you the facts of Bonsai Cars and Autosquare.

We, their clients have won a car on Autosquares car auction in Japan.
We have paid for the car directly to the auto square.
And a brokerage fee to the Bonsai Cars.
Auto Square has received our money for our specific car, but chose to send other car that Bonsai Cars bought for themselves.
(These cars are paid and they ar in the port of England, but Bonsai is the owner)

That is why our cars are still in Japan (total of 10-14 pc) unpaid.

I think both of these companies are big thieves.

I want all of you who have not received what you paid for! together we can make a police report and then take these two companies to court.

So I urge you to contact us on the forum soon


----------



## ex-bonsai (Aug 30, 2011)

I used to work for Bonsaicars, some of you (recognise your details) will know of me (Steve, formally the Customer Services guy).

I was made redundant on Jan 4th, by Chris's wife, as Chris it would seem, didn't have the manners to tell me directly. It all came about between xmas / new year as I had not been paid, but when I contacted Chris, he assured me it would be in by start of business on 4th Jan, first day back. This didn't happen and when I chased up with his wife mid - late morning, I was told that they were winding up the business.

I ended up taking Bonsaicars to an Employment Tribunal to get the Salary and Redundancy payments that I was owed, though once he received the tribunal papers, he did call and paid me the Salary within a couple of days, but I had to attend a hearing to get a verdict for redundancy money.

What I am saying here, is purely my opinion, and should not be taken as a matter of fact as I cannot say 100% if it's correct, but I believe that Bonsaicars is no longer trading, though he has set up a new company selling something to do with Solar Panels with a friend of his.

I have spoken to a company that he started to file liquidation papers with but they have dropped him as he didn't respond to them, so right now, who knows if he will do anything with Bonsaicars. I suspect it will just sit their dormant.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds a really honest operation


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

matty32 said:


> sounds a really honest operation


No one starts a business with the intention to go skint!

He obviously had severe cash flow problems - as stated by the guy above, he couldnt even afford to pay wages. The guy wasn't out to commit fraud clearly, as people got their cars eventually.

If only every company was a crystal clean as newera :bowdown1:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There's cash flow problems and there's continuing to take orders when you know the company is in the sh1t.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> There's cash flow problems and there's continuing to take orders when you know the company is in the sh1t.


Agreed and robbing peter to pay paul isn't the way to do business, bu then again if we look at the business ethics of some of the particular traders on here and what they consider customer service, then there are lessons to be learnt all over the place.

My company aims to deliver next day, we offer life time guarantees, no quibble exchanges and money back guarentees - Ive been on McDonalds and see someone take back a two thirds eaten hamburger and tell them they ordered a cheese burger and they change it - yes the customer is taking the piss, but the customer is the most important part of any business, fo without customers you have no business


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

ex-bonzai, you surely knew full well Bonzai & Autosquare were taking several thousands of pounds from customers and not delivering their cars nor refunding. This is criminal activity.

It would appear despite being privy to what was going on you still continued to work at Bonzai....

I'm sure the few people who have lost a lot of money and posted on this thread are only a small minority of many who have suffered considerable loss through dealing with Bonzai.

It appears Autosquare still continues to do business in Japan: ????? ????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ex-bonsai (Aug 30, 2011)

matty32 said:


> sounds a really honest operation


I think it used to be to be honest, I do think that it was the financial situation (exchange rates etc) that probably kicked this problem all off, plus stupidity of management as well.


----------



## ex-bonsai (Aug 30, 2011)

R33 STIG said:


> ex-bonzai, you surely knew full well Bonzai & Autosquare were taking several thousands of pounds from customers and not delivering their cars nor refunding. This is criminal activity.
> 
> It would appear despite being privy to what was going on you still continued to work at Bonzai....
> 
> ...


I was of course aware that people were sending money to Japan to pay for their cars, but as I was customer service, I had no access to financial systems or accounts, so was not aware what was happening other than money being sent to Japan.

I have only truly found the extent of the problem since I was laid off and feel sick about it. I defended Chris and the Bonsaicars name honestly, but now find that I have been sadly too trusting.

As I said in my earlier post, I had to go to an Employment Tribunal to get my wages and redundancy payments so Chris clearly has no respect for anyone except himself.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

*Police Bonsaicars*

Hello Stewe.
Bonsai Cars own me 16,000 euros.
I understand that it was Chris who were decision makers, but you have had a small part of it all.
Want to prove you are innocent and help me???

Give me all the information you have.
1st Chris and his wife all the addresses and telephone numbers.
2nd The names of all companies that they are involved in.
3rd All other information that may be of interest, friends, Contakt, contracts, etc.

I have filed a police report against all of Bonsai Cars, you will help me so I take it back for you.

Thanks


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Porscheglam said:


> Hello Stewe.
> Bonsai Cars own me 16,000 euros.
> I understand that it was Chris who were decision makers, but you have had a small part of it all.
> Want to prove you are innocent and help me???
> ...


whilst its a sad situation that your heavily out of pocket, when you filed a police report against bonsai cars, it would've been against their owners, insinuating that your willing to drop your complaint against ex-bonsai if he helps you, doesn't wash i m afraid, you d/police would have to prove that he knowingly took money with no intention of ordering/delivering the cars, and your ll have a hard time doing that, 

i m sure he d be happy to furnish you with the information he has, but not because you have any kind of case against him at all, merely because its probably the right thing to do.....i d suggest you rephrase your post seeing as you are asking for information and in reality he doesn't have to give you squat.

goodluck

j.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry to say.
But I have proof that my money did not pay my car.
Chris paid for his private car with my money.
This I have proof from the auto square.
why are police not against the company but against individuals who were involved in the theft of my money


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Porscheglam said:


> Sorry to say.
> But I have proof that my money did not pay my car.
> Chris paid for his private car with my money.
> This I have proof from the auto square.
> why are police not against the company but against individuals who were involved in the theft of my money


but ex bonsai isn't chris is he......whatever way you spin it.

j.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

*???*

I do not know what you want to reach.?

But I know who took care of my money and I know what they did with the money.
And it's not paying my car but they have paid private cars.
There is misappropriation of money and punishable leads to prison.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

clearly english isn't your first language which presents a problem with you understanding what i have written, 

ultimately the people responsible for what happened to your money are the OWNERS of bonsai cars, not the person who has posted in this thread, who was merely an employee for customer services, and by his own admission he had no dealing with the money side of things....assuming he is genuine of course.

j.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

I know very well who is responsible.
But everyone involved has known that my money did not pay my car.
That is why I have made a police report against all involved but especially the boss.
so if Stewe help me I like to take away a police report against him.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

wouldn't this case be civil, not criminal, he may have taken the money to purchase your car, but the japanese company alloted it to another car where money was due, and THEY didn't provide your car. It could have been that if the company kept going eventually your car would have been paid for... but thats perhaps not the case??


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Porscheglam said:


> I know very well who is responsible.
> But everyone involved has known that my money did not pay my car.
> so if Stewe help me I like to take away a police report against him.




and you can PROVE that the poster EX Bonsai on this thread, knew that your money didn't buy the car is was supposed to? can you? 

enlighten us all as to how you can prove that this one employee knew where your money went would you....

when he has stated he had nothing to do with the finance and was merely customer services.

j.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I fully suspect the police wouldn't be interested one iota unfortunately. It is probably a civil claim not a criminal one. To prove intended fraud could be very difficult indeed.

p.s. do listen to James1, he's advising you you're more likely to scare off the ex-bonsai guy by threatening him. You'll get more information if you're nice. It's a tip for life.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry
My English must be very bad.
What I mean is that I ask Stewe to help me with information I asked for so that I can make them responsible to justice.

To me 16,000 euros a lot of money.
it has put my whole family into severe financial problems.

Please, Steve. help me.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Porscheglam said:


> sorry
> My English must be very bad.
> What I mean is that I ask Stewe to help me with information I asked for so that I can make them responsible to justice.
> 
> ...


the way i have read it and so have others apparently, is that your willing to drop your case against 'steve' in return for his help, when you have no case against him personally...only the owners of bonsai cars...

your better rethinking your whole approach and asking for the information he has because its the right thing to do not because he feels scared of you.

again- good luck pal, shitty situation for you.

j.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I fully suspect the police wouldn't be interested one iota unfortunately. It is probably a civil claim not a criminal one. To prove intended fraud could be very difficult indeed.
> 
> p.s. do listen to James1, he's advising you you're more likely to scare off the ex-bonsai guy by threatening him. You'll get more information if you're nice. It's a tip for life.


Like I said, this is a civil matter, the police are very unlikely to be interested in this, they are too busy rounding up scallywags from the riots anyhow.

The fact of the matter is this is a transaction that you are not happy with ( quite rightly) and is not a criminal act as such. Even if they had no intention of providing your car it will be very hard to prove without reasonable doubt that it was intentional.


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Porscheglam said:


> sorry
> My English must be very bad.
> What I mean is that I ask Stewe to help me with information I asked for so that I can make them responsible to justice.
> 
> ...


Out of interest which model Porsche did you buy ?


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

964 -94


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Porscheglam said:


> 964 -94


Was it a black, non-sunroof C2 ? As I seem to recall one being for sale with Bonsai either early this year or the back end of last year on Pistonheads.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

no a red c2,
do you haw information about where to find chris?


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Porscheglam said:


> no a red c2,
> do you haw information about where to find chris?


Sorry mate, I've never used Bonsai. I only remember the car since I was emailed about it by a mate of mine who knew I was looking for one at the time.


----------



## Porscheglam (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Steve.
Please please help me with information on where I can get in touch with Chris.
I lost 16,000 euros and it is very much money for me and my children.
I believe in you that you are totally innocent and I wish you no harm.
but to lose so much money put into lot of trouble for my family.

so I ask you to help me.

Thanks Robert


----------

